# Friendship Advice



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 15, 2010)

Okay, so this is a kinda weird story. I recently re-conected with my god-brother (idk if that is a real term but basicly the woman who is my god mother, her son). I was invited two both her daughters wedding but was not able to go due to work circumstances (though my mom did go, her and my mom were best friends as kids).

Any way i told my mom i wanted to meet up with her son since he is the closest in age to me (her two daugters i think are 27 and 29 and both married, and hanging out with them and their husbands could be odd).

Any way, the guy told my mom that i should email him and he would be willing to meet up. My mom forgot to get his contact info, so she called and i just talked to him because it was taking my mom like a year to get an email adress (and i am impatient).

When on the phone he said he couldnt really talk than because he had company (which is understandable his family was visitng). But on the phone he just gave me his email and said that he was thinking about visiting my area soon-ish and would try to meet up with me before the summer was over.

Basicly i am really confused if he is even generaly interested in re-establishing the friendship (since i would like to have someone to hang out with when we visit them. I havent seen any of them in like 10 years and that has been a major factor in why i have not wanted to go to events in there area. I do get a bit of social anxiety about big events where i do not really know anyone.)

I just am really confused if this is something that he wants to do, or was just being nice to me. I mean he told my mom to tell me to add him of fb and that he wanted to meet up with me. But now adays being facebook friends is about as good as being total strangers. I also could see someone just saying they would hang out with someone so as not to be rude to someone older (aka him telling my mom that he would meet up with me).

Or there is a 3rd posability that i am just nervous that hanging out will be super awkward since we have not seen each other in so long, and am as a result overanalyzing things


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, for me, and i mean this, friendships all have to start with me. I almost always go into new, old, or any type of situation with the idea that "of course they want to hang out with me! I'm awesome!"

and if it is awkward, well so be it... BUT WHAT IF ITS NOT? and this person becomes a lifelong friend?

I would want to hang out with you!


----------



## internetchick (Jun 15, 2010)

It's hard to know. Maybe he thinks you want more than a friendship, and is not sure how to proceed if that (a romantic relationship) is not what he wants.


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 15, 2010)

I agree with Brewgrl, why WOULDN'T he want to hang out with you? I'm sure if he was going to travel to an area where he didnt know anyone his age and you were there, he'd try to look you up too~!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 15, 2010)

Have you emailed him yet - tell him that you would like to have someone to hang out with when you visit them? If not, ask him about local venues that you'd like to visit.

This might take some pressure off of him...


----------



## xjackie83 (Jun 15, 2010)

It seems to me like you're reading a little bit too much into this. If he didn't want to hang out with you, I don't think he would have given you his email address. He would just say he would call you when he was in the area.

I say friend him on facebook and just send him a quick message saying something like, "hey, I missed seeing you at your sisters' weddings because I had to work. I would love to catch up sometime. Next time you're in the area or I'm out there why don't we grab a coffee/beer?"


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 15, 2010)

I guess, i am a natural born worrier so i worry about everything. Even things that are really not all that important (like this)

I told him on the phone in our two second conversation that i would email him sometime soonish, and that i just wanted to meet up some time so i would kinda know someone next time i was at one of their family events.

I actually already sent the email (just through my email), i had considered adding him on facebook since he told my mom that i should add him. But we both have our profiles on super private. (mine is less private since you can friend me if you are a friend of a friend, his you can not friend him at all). So in the email i also just said that if he wanted to add me as a friend on face book he could, and that i should not be hard to find since my name is pretty unique


----------



## divadoll (Jun 17, 2010)

Awkward situations are usually because aside from you knowing his mom, you and he are pretty much strangers given the amount of time passing. You and he are both nervous and maybe you may appear awkward to him too. You are both just feeling each other out, you were both chilldren and now you are not. Stop worrying so much




Who wouldn't want to hang out with you?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 17, 2010)

I agree with Jen and Divadoll.

I say stay positive and arrange a meetup. At least you'll know for sure.


----------



## jasikamarshel (Jul 20, 2010)

Friendship advice,choose a friend that understand you and a loyal with you and always be with you and you share your whole things with you and they also share with you this important and make a relation a strong this are the best,you have a many friend but a true friend is only one we respect our friend.


----------

